# Oscar's hair cut



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I had to take Oscar for a hair cut as his hair was getting difficult to manage. He looks really different and I'm not sure he likes it (or me yet!!) as he has been looking really sad since we arrived home. The 1st picture is before his cut.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oscar looks great Molly went through this on Saturday They do look sad for some reason for a day or so but then they bounce back! I think they only do that to make us feel bad


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He does look very smart, although I would say that is not a typical cut usually given to Cockapoo's (I think more groomers are getting used to the doodles and seem to have a style for them now), if there is anything in particular you don't like you could tell them next time - leave a bit more here...etc, 
bet he smells and feels great.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very smart looking boy! It will grow back.. It's good once in a while.. Really let's the lovely new glossy hair come through.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A very handsome boy!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

His coat looks gorgeous. I felt like that when Samson was first cut. It is a shock but grows back soooo quickly. I'm more used to it now when he gets cut and I give a few more instructions on what I want. I bet he feels lovely!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It really does show off his color. He will grow back fast. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel your pain!
However, Oscar looks fine - Ralph went so short, I'm only just getting to oscars length .... His wave is coming back through now. 
It's such a shock, and they look so different, but we can rest in the knowledge that it does grow back x


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your lovely comments, I am getting used to Oscar's new style. He smells really nice and his fur feels lovely. It was so much easier after our walk today, he only needed his feet cleaning. Oscar was very quiet on his walk and didn't want to play as much, I think he feels a bit exposed without all his fur. Bless him.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

His coat looks fabulous, and will be so much easier as weather gets wetter and dirtier...you'll both get used to it xx


----------

